# hello my name is peter.b



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

hello Peter, Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource. I look forward to hearing about your experiences with your bees.


----------



## peter.b (Jan 29, 2016)

thank you , things we not realy stating right , could not get my log ing working out again !! 

but now every thing is ok except that it 2 AM here . where is Littlerock in CA , what kind if hives di you have . went donw to sanfrancico from Seattle one , ten year ago 

nice to meet you !!


----------



## peter.b (Jan 29, 2016)

thanks gary i will a let you know what we do on the site of the globe , but not tonight ,i spent à lot of tine on us blogs with the net and compare things , find not tecnics :gh:
but it will be fun writting with all if you and share ,i realy need to practice the words uses in beekeeping in englisk quickly for every body to understand me

for the moment good night , it 's 2.30 AM


Peter.b


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource Peter B ! There are several French speaking members on Beesource I'm sure will help you.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Bonjour.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Don't worry Peter there's some posters that are here in the states that I have to read twice before I understand . Welcome


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

peter.b said:


> thank you , things we not realy stating right , could not get my log ing working out again !!
> 
> but now every thing is ok except that it 2 AM here . where is Littlerock in CA , what kind if hives di you have . went donw to sanfrancico from Seattle one , ten year ago
> 
> nice to meet you !!


Littlerock, CA is in the High Desert of Southern California we are at 3,000 ft altitude. I am about a five hour drive south of San Francisco and less than two hours north of Los Angeles. It is the Antelope valley of the Mojave Desert. Good luck with your studying and research on the internet. However in my mind your self experience and a somewhat analytical mind will be the best for fine tuning your personal climate and your local resources and timing, It is referred to as a micro-climate. Folks keeping bees just 10, 20 and 30 miles away may have similar weather but the flora and fauna are completely different.


----------



## peter.b (Jan 29, 2016)

rwlaw said:


> Don't worry Peter there's some posters that are here in the states that I have to read twice before I understand . Welcome


my English is not to bad when i talk , but my writing is terrible and takes me a little time to lay down the words !!
anyways thank's to all for your warm welcome


----------



## peter.b (Jan 29, 2016)

the weather here is a lot like Seattles weather for the people who know that area , can be warm in the summer , rains prety often in the hole year and winters can be real cold , for exemple two years ago we had several days around 0°F , it's often around 60 and 70 the rest of the year and in the summer we can have 70 over 90 .

like i said i have 7 dadant hive type with two kinds of bees , black one, who are local ones ,normally people here have local bees from the area where they live so the bees are more resistant to all the diferent attacks they can have, disease ,temperature ..... the ohter kind is buckfast bees witch a like more .

do you know how many people come on this forum ?? and from how many countrys ??


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Bienvenue! Les abeilles sont les abeilles.


----------



## peter.b (Jan 29, 2016)

Bienvenue! Les abeilles sont les abeilles. exactly !! les abeilles sont nos amies 


and bees all lots of interseting things to do and to learn every day


----------

